# Lee Pro 1000



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I put it all together and it works OK (hope it works great once I get used to it). A lot of the issues guys were having problems with a few years back have been fixed and I am not having trouble with them. Even at a moderate pace it churns out a lot of ammo, way more than my single stage that's for sure. I have loaded about 500 rounds of 9mm and about 300 rounds of 38 spcl and I am satisfied. As everyone says, "for the price it can't be beat". I didn't want a Dillon because I only shoot about 500 rounds a week and there is no need for overkill. I am not sure how much reloading time I am saving but I can reload everything I shot at the range in less time than I spent at the range. Works for me.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Glad to hear it's working for you. I have a classic turret I've been using for a while now and really like it. I probably got over 5k rounds loaded with only 1 mishape and that was my fault. Thanks for sharing your experience. Sometimes inexpensive products will work out well, I don't reload a ton of ammo so the lee seemed like a good choice for me and it worked out well.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on your new press. Be sure to take your time, and not get distracted. 

I also run a Lee Turret press, have for probably 7-8 years without incident. It loads everything I need, and is plenty fast for me. I have no reason to change.


----------

